# MY BEST SERIES YET, Peak District '07,  [56K Beware]



## duncanp (Aug 26, 2007)

This year we went to the peak district and there were so many photo opps, and i am sure i have produced my best series of pictures ever 

1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13






14






15






16






17






18






19






20






21






22






23








Thanks for looking, for EXIF info and further details visit my website: http://www.duncanphilpott.co.uk​


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I like #6 the most, but its hard to say after that, every time I scroll down I lose count after 12


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 26, 2007)

#10, 15 and 16 are my favorites.  The last two B/W photos just don't seem to catch my attention.  

Did you do much post processing on the lot of these photos?

Great work, by the way...


----------



## Jcoffee (Aug 26, 2007)

these are good. I like the shots of the hill but the horizons look a bit off. But overall some very good images


----------



## photognewbie (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic lot of pics! Cute pups too


----------



## Heck (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice shots and the dogs looked good as well.


----------



## duncanp (Aug 27, 2007)

AbelR74 said:


> #10, 15 and 16 are my favorites.  The last two B/W photos just don't seem to catch my attention.
> 
> Did you do much post processing on the lot of these photos?
> 
> Great work, by the way...



i did very little post processing, any that was done was done when converting from RAW


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 27, 2007)

They ARE excellent, Duncan! All of them (and since you did not number them, as we advise anyone to do when there are more than 3 or 4 pics in one post), I cannot say which one I like best.

But "best series ever"?
I am sure you are only just AT THE BEGINNING and we can hope a lot more excellent series from you, each making you feel MORE that this time it is your "best ever"!!! Remember: you are only 15!

(Which in itself makes me wonder where all this good photography at only 15 shall lead to??? Tsk ... I get all hopeless and despondent here :cry: )

Just joking...


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 27, 2007)

great shots!!! 

this one is my fave


----------



## cindyg2024 (Aug 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.  Can't wait to be able to afford a better camera so I can get shots like these.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 27, 2007)

nice series, i like these 2 a lot


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy cow, that is a great series.  Super work Duncan!!


----------



## Maitha Mazrouei (Aug 27, 2007)

all shots are amazing . . .  you are talented


----------



## amar fit for battle. (Aug 27, 2007)

Dude, the one with the dog looking over the cliff is AMAZING


----------



## duncanp (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for all the great comments i had been waiting for ages to go to somewhere with some decent landscapes, i had my camera on me the whole time, no matter where we went.


----------



## simonkit (Aug 28, 2007)

very nice series - like them all. Looks like you visited Castleton (Peveril castle) & Ladybower reservoir amongst other places ? - particularly like the water shots

simon


----------



## frXnz kafka (Aug 28, 2007)

Great composition all around. One suggestion though: You might want to look into getting a polarizer. There were a lot of shots that would have been amazing if it weren't for the blown out skies.


----------



## duncanp (Aug 28, 2007)

simonkit said:


> very nice series - like them all. Looks like you visited Castleton (Peveril castle) & Ladybower reservoir amongst other places ? - particularly like the water shots
> 
> simon



yea we had a cottage in castleton and cycled / walked from there to locations


----------



## slickhare (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful vibrant colors! Love it!


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2007)

amar fit for battle. said:


> Dude, the one with the dog looking over the cliff is AMAZING



i second that! ( or maybe third, not sure of anyone else )

i love this picture a lot.  the dog looking over the edge shows just how huge and spaced out this place is.  if this were mine, i would definately make a print of it. 

great work!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 29, 2007)

give them numbers!!!! please 

many of these are really nice ... and i like the one with the dog staring into the landscape ... and those with lots of water in them 

you were lucky with the light!


----------



## duncanp (Aug 30, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> give them numbers!!!! please
> 
> many of these are really nice ... and i like the one with the dog staring into the landscape ... and those with lots of water in them
> 
> you were lucky with the light!




ok ill number them xD

yea on the last day the light was amazing, the stormy clouds were coming over the reservoir but the hills were still in the full beam of the sunlight.



however when i went to the mam tor place th previous night there had been the most amazing sunset, but i was sat in a restaurant with no means of photographing it...


----------



## Peniole (Aug 30, 2007)

#4 #10 #11 are the ones that stand out for me very nice work, the others didn't really catch my attention, nothing really technically wrong with them for the most part, lets just say I wouldn't put them in a portfolio.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 30, 2007)

Duncan, well done!! The lighting in many of the landscape shots is just yummy. Faves? Mine are: 10, 11, 15, 21 and 23.  Love the doggie pics too.  It's great to see you doing some landscapes and with results like these, I eagerly look forward to seeing more.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 30, 2007)

love 10, 11, and 18.

10 screams background image to me.


----------



## End Game (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW...just...wow. I think I was crying a bit as I was scrolling...I know, I'm weird


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, what a great series. You have certainly done a great job here


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 3, 2007)

Did you notice the 'line' down the middle of 20?
I think you should try to pull that out a little more.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 28, 2008)

wow nice shots dude. i wish i was from europe. do u just go out hiking with your dogs on the countryside? lol


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 28, 2008)

Truly remarkable images.  Nice work.


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 28, 2008)

Number's 18 and 19 are my favorite's.  The subject matter just leads you into the center of the image and creates a lot of depth to the image.  Great job.


----------



## lubna (Jan 28, 2008)

good shot

great photos


----------



## domromer (Jan 28, 2008)

I really like 4,8,10,11, and 16.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome series! I like 6, 10, and 17.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

#10 is my favorite, but they are all very nice pics...


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Jan 28, 2008)

6 and 7-I am in love with these two. The rest are equally amazing, but those two just stand out to me.


----------



## everlastingphotography (Feb 4, 2008)

all of those are amazing
i really like 6-10. and then the last 4.

AMAZING work


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 4, 2008)

Duncan, your a master. Great shots!!!! Love them all. Thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

